# Question on miter saws



## Doug Crf (Apr 5, 2006)

Me and my wife just bought a house recently and we have been fixing it up some.
I am going to give crown molding a try.I hear it is pretty difficult.
My nefew does crown molding and cabinets at his job and told me he would help me but he is a pretty busy person so I figure I would at least check out the crown moulding myself before i call him.
My main question is about a miter saw? I see alot of differnt ones out there.I see the regular compound miter.A double compound miter,
A double bevel sliding coumpound miter and I am sure I missed one and even named one wrong.
Thanks Doug


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

If your asking which one to buy for a person that will just use it every once in a while I would buy a 10 inch plain old mitre saw. Any reasonable sized crown molding can be cut on one.

Dave.


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

Practice......or buy lots of caulking to fill the gaps!


----------

